# LOST BOUND TRAIN'S FIRST SAIL FISH



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The crew today would be Tyler (aka Tmass), 2 new to the gulf buddies Jay & Jeremy and myself for a quick snapper run. I asked <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Tyler</st1lace></st1:City> during the flounder?s redfish seminar if he would help me with my 2 friends to ensure all went well. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Tyler set them guys up and sent their baits down then he rigged his Van Stall 250 with 30# mono and a knocker rig #3 owner circle hook for some snapper fun while I held our spot?Didn?t take long and Jeremy is hooked up with his first nice snapper and he?s all smiles, then Tyler set his knocker rig out and is slammed on the way down with a live sardine. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Tyler</st1lace></st1:City> re-baits and out it goes in the same general area he is slammed again. He turns to me and says he believes he has a bobo on, so I turn to help the guys clear their downed lines as his Van Stall is peeling off drag. Jeremy is still persuading his nice snapper to the surface when I hear <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Tyler</st1lace></st1:City> scream ?SAILFISH?. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">It took me a second to process his reaction then the rush of adrenaline was evident throughout the crew. Jeremy puts it in over drive and hurls his snapper on the deck while I give chase from the helm. The fight lasted for 45 minute or so and after several photos.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Tyler and I agree to horse the sail in and if the line breaks before I could grab his bill then so be it as we had no intentions of killing this fish and we were ready to get on with the business of the morning?..(catching our snapper limit before the heat of the day is full force.)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Surprisingly the now frayed mono held long enough to wrestle the feisty sail boat side then I latched onto the line with my left hand (no leader) #3 hook tied straight to his 30# mono and reached with my right hand for the bill?I wouldn?t suggest this maneuver while the fish is still ?lit up? as that slashing bill looked like it could cause serious injury. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">WOW the force of that fish was AMAZING! <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The pissed off sail went crazy on me with lighting speed head shakes slapping my hand and the thought of grabbing that bill quickly dissipated and with a quick hank on the mono that sail is now free to fight another day. It was an awesome site watching that sail fade away into the depths. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">We collected our limit of red snapper and off we were for a very smooth ride home in slick conditions.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">This would be my first encounter with a sail fish and look forward to many more with a lil more experience.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I know the questions is a begging?Where did this encounter happen? So here it is?<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">85 ft of water on the I-10 BRIGE RUBBLE #2 PILE on my GPS on a live sardine from the bait boat with a #3 owner circle hook rigged knocker style..[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Tyler man on the stick!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Nice tail Run !!!!![/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Tyler gives me a thumbs upon a good time while fighting his first sail...<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Look at that water...absolutely beautiful<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">This is why I am Here !<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Paradise - in my back yard!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Just look below at the pic - awesome, with a few first[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">timers on board![/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Jeremy enjoys a photo op before headin in<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Jay with his snappas and all is happy<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Thanks to Tyler for being a great first mate and an AWESOMEsail fighter with light tackle this day!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Jimmy<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o>[/B]


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

A special thanks to Mitch & Lane for the pin fish you so generously provided...de' snappas loved them.

Jimmy


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

dang dang dang...........good job guys.......ANOTHER bill caught.......its on fire....you guys have it going on over there.....that must be the 20th bill in the last 4 days caught and released


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

congrats on the sail , I bet that was an awesome feeling.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Absolutely amazing day! I can't believe i caught my first sailfish snapper fishing. When the fish started coming up to the top i was thinking bobo or maybe a king but i never expected a SAILFISH!! Jimmy was more shocked than i was. It jumped multiple times, and never seemed to lose any energy. I will remember this day forever. Thanks again Jimmy!!


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

that is freakin awesome...we were fishing the bridge rubble about a month and a half ago and had a sail come right up to the boat but couldnt get him to eat.:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job Jimmy that is one heck of a day right there, yall have been on fire.

Rob


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *NaClH2O (8/11/2009)*Great job Jimmy that is one heck of a day right there, yall have been on fire.
> 
> Rob


Thank you Rob!

we have been enjoying some good luck lately... 

Gota get some sleep, as we are heading out in the AM....


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

See ya at 5 in the a.m. Jimmy!!!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

man... good stuff. first off, i'm very happy for you tyler. and secondly, i'm pretty pleased to see what rod you caught the sail on!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Processing the video now. Should have it posted soon.

And as for tomorrow, you people suck. It all just piled up on me too fast, can't make it.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Way to go brother! What would you say 55-65lbs? Maybe bigger! Great job guys..We will see you and Jimmy early in the morning! Killllllllllllllllllll


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *Dylan (8/11/2009)*Way to go brother! What would you say 55-65lbs? Maybe bigger! Great job guys..We will see you and Jimmy early in the morning! Killllllllllllllllllll


You young guns don't stay up too late...boat loaded and ready to go..Dylan, when we get out there we'll give you a hollar on 16 and move over to 68 VHF...lets go enjoy the time we have remaining this snappa season....Joe, seas 1ft or less....be back early...what gives man??????????..and thanks for the video..

Jimmy


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

45 mins???? Come on Tyler:letsparty


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Freespool (8/11/2009)*45 mins???? Come on Tyler:letsparty




Travis ..I think hes using Matts rod..I think it only has 12-`17 on it..He also had a weight on.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That is really awesome! Congrats!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

hey jimmy was good to see you yesterday at the bouys.bait sure was scarce yesterday.man that is an awesome trip and pics . way to go man.:letsdrink


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great job on the sail, tmass.:clap:clap and great report and pics jimmy.( still waiting on the call).go get em


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

:clapawesome!! and cool pics too! congrats on your first sail


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet report! Awsome job Tyler. What a rewarding trip especially the sea conditions.


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

GREAT PICS AND REPORT CONGRATS!!:bowdown


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome job Jimmy and crew, congrats on the Sail. The Lost Bound Train reports keep getting better and better although this one is going to be tough to top. Hope you tear them up again today.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Good job on the sail with weight attach. Good things happen to those that spend thier time at it. But Jimmy did anyone take a swim? Was the sail his first billfish? If it was his first bill someone should have taken a swim. But if not it's never to late!! Congrates' on the sail many more to come for you and your crew. Gene


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Dylan (8/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Freespool (8/11/2009)*45 mins???? Come on Tyler:letsparty
> ...


he had 30# mono on a vs250 on a rod i built for him a few years ago. only reason he should have taken more than 10 minutes would be fear of leader chafing.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Video!!!!

No audio, I don't know what happened.

http://community.anglertube.com/_Tylers-Sailfish/VIDEO/751485/31348.html


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Holy Cow!!!!!! Thats amazing and a catch of a lifetime!!!!! :clap :clap


----------



## Tightsnatch (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats Tyler and Jimmy!!!! Makes me miss that blue water and the fishing trips.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

as my boy stated< the snooker misses that more than ever>>> congrats on your first sailfish tyler>>> i'll be back to fish with my team in september and i'll be stayin at jimmy's>>> can't wait to get on 'em>>> as i said before, i changed the name of this place to oklahomo $hitty>>> i miss that salty air so much:reallycrying see you boys soon


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Great report, Awesome day on the water.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *recess (8/12/2009)*Good job on the sail with weight attach. Good things happen to those that spend their time at it. But Jimmy did anyone take a swim? Was the sail his first billfish? If it was his first bill someone should have taken a swim. But if not it's never to late!! Congrates' on the sail many more to come for you and your crew. Gene


Tyler's dunking was delayed some what but he was escorted to the end of the pier and baptized shortly after our landing by his Hot Spots buddies...Thanks for reminding me this took place...

Jimmy


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Fantastic.:bowdown Congrats on the first sail. Beautiful pics and video. Can't wait to get out there with you sometime.

And you're welcome to raid the pinfish trap anytime, just let us know so that we can be sure there's bait in it for you.

Wow, what a way to break in a couple of newcomers.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *[email protected] (8/12/2009)*hey jimmy was good to see you yesterday at the bouys.bait sure was scarce yesterday.man that is an awesome trip and pics . way to go man.:letsdrink


Yes Bob, it was nice to see a friendly face out there while scavenging for bait...Hope your day went well..

Jimmy


----------

